# 200 inch plus killed over the wknd in ETX??



## TXNavalOperator

A few guys I work with, were at their lease over the weekend in Hardin County. Their Lease manager showed them a pic of what looked to be a 200 class buck, that was killed 15min from their lease. One of them showed me the pic, and yes it would be in the 200's. From what I counted, there were at least 26 total points. From what they said it was killed on a Low fence paper company lease. Now I am not doubting you can get close to 200 on a Low fence property in ETX. They killed a 193 B&C 16 point on our lease in ETX. But this buck did not by anymeans look to be from a low fence place. I am calling BS on the story. But I wanted to know if anyone knows of or has heard of this buck being killed. Or is this just the first of the many "Deer Season Rumors".


----------



## Buck Tag

I'm sure it's the latest "low fence" buck that's been floating around a few of the hunting forums...


----------



## Redfishr

Dont do this without a picture........leaves me starving for more.


----------



## TXNavalOperator

Sorry, I did not want to entertain the BS story that much by asking for the picture. Lol.


----------



## GG 3467

This was sent to my email do not have any info on it.


----------



## spotsndots

I got this yesterday from my buddy: Killed yesterday in Sheperd. If it holds till drying. They have him at 236 and some change. Maybe a new low fence state record


----------



## Buck Tag

That buck has made the rounds... Funny each thread has been from different places...

Where ever he was taken, that things got some mass!


----------



## TXNavalOperator

spotsndots said:


> I got this yesterday from my buddy: Killed yesterday in Sheperd. If it holds till drying. They have him at 236 and some change. Maybe a new low fence state record


Not the same pic I saw, but that is the same deer.


----------



## Buck Tag

Was it the pic where it's just the skull and eye ballz?


----------



## justinsfa

spotsndots said:


> I got this yesterday from my buddy: Killed yesterday in Sheperd. If it holds till drying. They have him at 236 and some change. Maybe a new low fence state record


I got that pic via text on Monday. Guy I got it from mentioned the specific property it was killed on, but without knowing for sure, I won't post it.... yesterday he updated me and said it was sitting at 206.

That intersection is a little ways from where he said it was taken though...

Typical version of the old Telephone Game... lol


----------



## Buck Tag

Haha, same pic's but different stories... It's all in good fun tho!


----------



## nate56

Looks like a typical low fence deer in east tx to me..


----------



## waterspout

How come the alligater isn't swimming across the lake with that hoss in his mouth!


----------



## Redfishr

Seen several middle to east texas deer over the years that had that same antler configuration......kinda strange.
Great deer no matter where it was taken.
I heard Sherman as well in an email I got this morning.


----------



## ReelHard007

*Bigger One In Atascocita*

Shot this deer on Sunday in Atascocita behind Chevron Station and mounted him myself yesterday. Just got him hung on the wall lol!


----------



## Tri-State

That ain't 200 inches of deer. He's cool but he isn't what they are saying he is.


----------



## Rack Ranch

Yall are pokin fun but I know where 190's have been killed low fence in ETex 206 wouldn't be a stretch...


----------



## grayson

I am wondering now days how many "low fence" deer are shot on a low fence ranch but escaped from high fence ranches or had genetics manipulated in some way ? Just curious if that goes on -


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Awesome deer ... !


----------



## Rack Ranch

Well for what its worth I just called a buddy from Livingston and he said... Yep killed with a bow


----------



## GYB

*same deer new pic*

received this from a friend . Was told it was low fence Shepherd ,tx


----------



## AvianQuest

This is the real deal...

Shot Monday morning east of Centerville on a NO FENCE 15-acre property with an Excalibur Vortex at 20 yards. The "Beast" ran 20 yards and piled up.


----------



## STEVE SA

Heck of a cool deer regardless of where he came from. Avian Quest, you've got some very, very tender meat on the ground. Enjoy dinner.


----------



## AvianQuest

Thanks, STEVE SA.

My son harpooned a similar one with his Vortex, hunting about 300 yards away. Same distance, same result.


----------



## justinsfa

Tri-State said:


> That ain't 200 inches of deer. He's cool but he isn't what they are saying he is.


That deer will hit 200 easy... most freak-racked deer may not be huge in height and width, but their mass measurements and random large quantity of tines really add up.

The picture I have from the pic when on the ranger shows rain and bow equipment in the background... so its legit...

Also a travel trailers in the background.... so that usually points to a property that isnt HF operation just due to a lack of a lodge.

I was told it was on an old HF place though... whether the fence is still in place or not, I do not know.

ETX doesnt have any big deer


----------



## InfamousJ

GREAT DEER, no doubt the rainfall will be producing some monsters this year.


----------



## nate56

Glad to see there are no tags in the ear...or were they taken out..something doesn't add up..


----------



## RedXCross

I got a pic from King Ranch of a 222 in Velvet 3 days ago. LMFAO The phone is an awesome comm. device aint it.


----------



## justinsfa

190 out of ETX last year with no fences.










The genetics are there.... its just that there has never really been the management like they do down South, its picking up though as folks see what a mgmt program can do for their herd. Let em get older and we will see more.


----------



## rubberducky

146 and 787 is were my lease is (Hardin county) and there are some huge deer around there. Never seen one that big but the store on the corner will have the story. I only live like 15 minutes from there. I will ask the store and get back with yall.
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## Tri-State

"That deer will hit 200 easy... most freak-racked deer may not be huge in height and width, but their mass measurements and random large quantity of tines really add up."

I want some of what your smoking. Out of his mass measurements only two will be larger than 4.5 inches. Does not appear to be a single tine over ten inches and his mainbeams look less than twenty inches. I am a certified scorer for TBGA and have seen and scored all types of deer. No way that deer breaks 200. Best thing it has going for it is brow tines.


----------



## lowensome1866

I got this picture last night story is from shepherd

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grinmaker

Thats a nice deer . hope the story checks out . East Texas does grow big deer . Here's a picture of 1 on a paper co. lease last year . He's still there by the way .


----------



## el pescado

My buddy did kill this deer in Shepherd on a low fence cattle ranch. As of right now he scores 236" but it has to dry out before he gets the final score.


----------



## Ruthless53

Tri-state i think you might need to get recertified!!! :tongue: That deer is ALL of 200+!

Tri....I was just making a joke so please don't take it as anything other. I know it would be very tough to judge a deer. Those last two pics really show what this deer has IMO.


----------



## Mrschasintail

That is a beautiful deer! Congrats on the Brute!!!! And all you haters/doubters should really get a life.


----------



## Tri-State

"Tri-state i think you might need to get recertified!!! :tongue: That deer is ALL of 200+!"


Go get it officialy measured by a B&C scorer, not me, in 60 days and post up the score sheet. I'll believe that.


----------



## Profish00

Tri-State said:


> "
> Go get it officialy measured by a B&C scorer, not me, in 60 days and post up the score sheet. I'll believe that.


seem bothered:rotfl:


----------



## el pescado

The deer has been scored by an official B & C and SCI scorer but it must dry out before it goes in the record books.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

el pescado said:


> The deer has been scored by an official B & C and SCI scorer but it must dry out before it goes in the record books.


just curious, why is SCI scoring the deer as well as B&C?

heck of a deer either way and all of 230 plus...

and Tri.....he was joking...you bothered? LOL


----------



## hclark4

I used to work cattle on that ranch. It is 100% low fenced.


----------



## Koolbreeze72

I"ve hunted ET deer going on 15 years now and seen quite a few nice bucks taken, both private and paper company land. They are definently getting bigger with the AR rules. 10 years ago all we would see basket 4 & 6 pointers, and very few deer at that. Mostly legs and tails (those that hunt ET know what I'm talking about.) There is very few times in the last 3 years that I've hunted that I didn't see a thing. It just gets better every season.


----------



## Koolbreeze72

BTW We lease 1300 acres in Anderson Cnty, Alderbranch area


----------



## justinsfa

Tri-State said:


> "That deer will hit 200 easy... most freak-racked deer may not be huge in height and width, but their mass measurements and random large quantity of tines really add up."
> 
> I want some of what your smoking. Out of his mass measurements only two will be larger than 4.5 inches. Does not appear to be a single tine over ten inches and his mainbeams look less than twenty inches. I am a certified scorer for TBGA and have seen and scored all types of deer. No way that deer breaks 200. Best thing it has going for it is brow tines.


Do you like your crow fried or broiled?


----------



## mtcutter

Wow, Awesome rack.


----------



## Tri-State

"The deer has been scored by an official B & C and SCI scorer but it must dry out before it goes in the record books."



Really????? I don't know a credible B&C scorer who will score a deer before the sixty day drying period. 

As for whether this bothers me, no. I think its a great deer no matter where it got killed, or what it scores, and I congradulate the hunter, but the internet BS gets old.

Now if you want to say its 236 SCI, go for it. Their system is much more forgiving, plus their scorers tend to put a lot of "artistic license" on their sheets.


----------



## JDS

Tri-State said:


> "That deer will hit 200 easy... most freak-racked deer may not be huge in height and width, but their mass measurements and random large quantity of tines really add up."
> 
> I want some of what your smoking. Out of his mass measurements only two will be larger than 4.5 inches. Does not appear to be a single tine over ten inches and his mainbeams look less than twenty inches. I am a certified scorer for TBGA and have seen and scored all types of deer. No way that deer breaks 200. Best thing it has going for it is brow tines.


Not stiring the pot, just trying to understand your reasoning. In tine length alone, he looks to be WAY over 100".


----------



## Tri-State

"Do you like your crow fried or broiled?"


Bloody and raw is the only way to go. Like I said post up an official score sheet by an official B&C measurer. Until then my new perspective of the length of an inch, provided by the internet, has made me seven feet tall and my pecker as long as a chimps arm.


----------



## Tri-State

"Not stiring the pot, just trying to understand your reasoning. In tine length alone, he looks to be WAY over 100"."

Well lets say he has 100 inches of tine length. Now lets say he has 30 inches of mass and a 17 inch spread. Lets be liberal and give him 20 inches of mainbeam on each side. Your only up to 187 inches of deer.


----------



## Rack Ranch

How many do you know? There are plenty who will score a potential state records before the end of a waiting period. As a matter of fact serveral different ones will score this one because of the complexity of the antlers. As far as credible goes, they are all credible. Not just any yahoo like yourself can become a official B&C scorer because he has watched a lot of outdoor channel and knows it all...



Tri-State said:


> "The deer has been scored by an official B & C and SCI scorer but it must dry out before it goes in the record books."
> 
> *Really????? I don't know a credible B&C scorer who will score a deer before the sixty day drying period. *
> 
> As for whether this bothers me, no. I think its a great deer no matter where it got killed, or what it scores, and I congradulate the hunter, but the internet BS gets old.
> 
> Now if you want to say its 236 SCI, go for it. Their system is much more forgiving, plus their scorers tend to put a lot of "artistic license" on their sheets.


----------



## justinsfa

Tri-State said:


> "Do you like your crow fried or broiled?"
> 
> Bloody and raw is the only way to go. Like I said post up an official score sheet by an official B&C measurer. Until then my new perspective of the length of an inch, provided by the internet, has made me seven feet tall and my pecker as long as a chimps arm.


So a scorer gives it a green score of 236 (granted, I am assuming the scorer was legit, as I had heard an initial tape of 206) and you are saying he is 40 inches off????

Dont yall all go through the same training or certification?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

Tri-State said:


> "The deer has been scored by an official B & C and SCI scorer but it must dry out before it goes in the record books."
> 
> Really????? I don't know a credible B&C scorer who will score a deer before the sixty day drying period.
> 
> As for whether this bothers me, no. I think its a great deer no matter where it got killed, or what it scores, and I congradulate the hunter, but the internet BS gets old.
> 
> Now if you want to say its 236 SCI, go for it. Their system is much more forgiving, plus their scorers tend to put a lot of "artistic license" on their sheets.


you know, most of the scorers will "green score" the deer, then wait for the official 60 day period to rescore...especially if someone asks them to score it just for poops and giggles...

what's your beef in here, if you don't like the net, why keep coming back?

are you pulpfishin's alter or new identity, maybe the admins need to check some IP's??


----------



## justinsfa

osoobsessed said:


> you know, most of the scorers will "green score" the deer, then wait for the official 60 day period to rescore...especially if someone asks them to score it just for poops and giggles...
> 
> what's your beef in here, if you don't like the net, why keep coming back?
> 
> are you pulpfishin's alter or new identity, maybe the admins need to check some IP's??


I am guessing here, but by the name, I would say maybe TriState Taxidermy....

none the less, I would like to get his score on the deer as is.


----------



## Rack Ranch

You may want to look at post 32 then recant this stupid comment. If you really are a scorer for the TBGA I hope a representitive from the association is seeing this thread and how your are representeing yourself. You need your pen pulled for making the types of comments you have made in this thread. You sir are not the type of person I want scoreing deer for the state of Texas.



Tri-State said:


> "That deer will hit 200 easy... most freak-racked deer may not be huge in height and width, but their mass measurements and random large quantity of tines really add up."
> 
> I want some of what your smoking. *Out of his mass measurements only two will be larger than 4.5 inches.* Does not appear to be a single tine over ten inches and his mainbeams look less than twenty inches. I am a certified scorer for TBGA and have seen and scored all types of deer. No way that deer breaks 200. Best thing it has going for it is brow tines.


----------



## el pescado

The reason I would get it scored SCI and B&C is it will go in both record books.
I agree withe SCI scoring system more than B&C because they give the deer credit for what he grows unlike B&C has a gross and net score. I don't think the deer should get penalized just because he grows some extra points (kickers, drop tins etc). Just my opinion.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

justinsfa said:


> I am guessing here, but by the name, I would say maybe TriState Taxidermy....
> 
> none the less, I would like to get his score on the deer as is.


True, had a feeling that might be it, but geez, come in here and sling it out, then you might want to think about potential customers, I for one won't be going.



el pescado said:


> The reason I would get it scored SCI and B&C is it will go in both record books.
> I agree withe SCI scoring system more than B&C because they give the deer credit for what he grows unlike B&C has a gross and net score. I don't think the deer should get penalized just because he grows some extra points (kickers, drop tins etc). Just my opinion.


True that, with the hf and LF being thrown around, I was just curious.

I like for a critter to get full credit for the head gear, personally. :cheers:

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## TXNavalOperator

So back to the topic I had asked. Was this deer killed last weekend? Like I said before. The lease I hunt on has had a 190 class killed on it. So I am not doubting there are more in ETX. I was just wondering if this was really a LF buck and If it was from last weekend.


----------



## Law Dog

Shot on the corner of Hwy 146 & 787.. :headknock


----------



## AvianQuest

Sure glad I just shot a doe...

I can think of better things to beat my peter against.


----------



## wet dreams

One way or the other its a darn good buck that didn't come off some fancy dancy dude ranch in S Tex AND didn't cost 10k+, the pic on the hiway was taken in my cousins parkn lot, probabaly entered in their big buck contest....WW


----------



## Ridin_Skinny

I imagine this deer escaped from a high fence ranch somewhere, there are quite a few in this area, awesome buck though


----------



## Tri-State

"You may want to look at post 32 then recant this stupid comment. If you really are a scorer for the TBGA I hope a representitive from the association is seeing this thread and how your are representeing yourself. You need your pen pulled for making the types of comments you have made in this thread. You sir are not the type of person I want scoreing deer for the state of Texas."


How I am representing myself??????? You mean the TBGA might be upset that I am giving an honest opinion?????? Oh God forbid an educated person would ever disagree with the righteous gossip spewed onto the internet. If the TBGA want to revoke my scorers number they can have it anytime. I don't need their aproval, or yours, to stay honest.

As for your disgust with my comment about mass measurements I have looked at all the pictures of the deer. He will have 8 mass measurements as do all deer regardless of number of points. The H1 and H2 measurement will fall at the narrowest point between the bur and the G-1. From the picture that measurement might be slightly over 4 inches. The second measurement will be between the browtine and the glob of horns at the smallest circumference. If he is lucky this will be about 4 inches. At best this is an eight point typical frame. That means the last mass measurement will be half the distance between the g-3 and the tip of the beam which would make that mass measuremnt probably less than 3 inches. So only 2 of the eight mass measuremnt will be large ones just like I said before.


----------



## NWcurlew

Why can't we just keep the posts about the buck?!? A.J. killed one heck of a deer on a low fenced property. I can't imagine ever seeing a deer like that much less getting an arrow into one. Credit should be given to the deer for growing that rack and the lucky man given the chance to hunt him. Way to go A.J.!!


----------



## justinsfa

Tri-State said:


> "You may want to look at post 32 then recant this stupid comment. If you really are a scorer for the TBGA I hope a representitive from the association is seeing this thread and how your are representeing yourself. You need your pen pulled for making the types of comments you have made in this thread. You sir are not the type of person I want scoreing deer for the state of Texas."
> 
> How I am representing myself??????? You mean the TBGA might be upset that I am giving an honest opinion?????? Oh God forbid an educated person would ever disagree with the righteous gossip spewed onto the internet. If the TBGA want to revoke my scorers number they can have it anytime. I don't need their aproval, or yours, to stay honest.
> 
> As for your disgust with my comment about mass measurements I have looked at all the pictures of the deer. He will have 8 mass measurements as do all deer regardless of number of points. The H1 and H2 measurement will fall at the narrowest point between the bur and the G-1. From the picture that measurement might be slightly over 4 inches. The second measurement will be between the browtine and the glob of horns at the smallest circumference. If he is lucky this will be about 4 inches. At best this is an eight point typical frame. That means the last mass measurement will be half the distance between the g-3 and the tip of the beam which would make that mass measuremnt probably less than 3 inches. So only 2 of the eight mass measuremnt will be large ones just like I said before.


Sooooooo.... whats you number?


----------



## Tri-State

"True, had a feeling that might be it, but geez, come in here and sling it out, then you might want to think about potential customers, I for one won't be going."


I can't comment on the size of some deer antlers for fear of loosing customers???????????????? How old are you boy?


----------



## Tri-State

"Sooooooo.... whats you number?"


Don't have a number. Nobody has set the deer in front of me to put tape on nor has anyone posted an official B&C score sheet up here. Any number I throw out here at this point is as useful as all the other meaningless ones on here so far.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

Tri-State said:


> "True, had a feeling that might be it, but geez, come in here and sling it out, then you might want to think about potential customers, I for one won't be going."
> 
> *I can't comment on the size of some deer antlers for fear of loosing customers*???????????????? How old are you boy?


nobody said you couldn't comment, but do you always act like a DB with your replies here on 2cool or do you think you are the god of hunting....read what i posted again, but slowly, boy....slowly, don't hurt yourself playing with your crayons.

now you are just showing your true self....like i said before, act like a DB, be treated like one...

power of the internet, no info, few posts, come in like you are Monty Python and the Holy grail...good luck with the rabbit.


----------



## big john o

NWcurlew said:


> Why can't we just keep the posts about the buck?!? A.J. killed one heck of a deer on a low fenced property. I can't imagine ever seeing a deer like that much less getting an arrow into one. Credit should be given to the deer for growing that rack and the lucky man given the chance to hunt him. Way to go A.J.!!


Yup, one hell of a buck!! Low fence with an arrow none the less... I'll never get a chance at a buck like that in my lifetime, and if I did I would probably have a heart attack and fall out of the **** stand before I ever get a shot off...

Tri is just sayin it aint over 200", opinions are like azzholes.. honestly I was thinking the same thing... but I been here long enough and know better than to give my personal opinion on 2cool


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

big john o said:


> Yup, one hell of a buck!! Low fence with an arrow none the less... I'll never get a chance at a buck like that in my lifetime, and if I did I would probably have a heart attack and fall out of the **** stand before I ever get a shot off...
> 
> Tri is just sayin it aint over 200", opinions are like azzholes.. honestly I was thinking the same thing... but I been here long enough and know better than to give my personal opinion on 2cool


guess it was the way he came across to more than a few in the thread...but it is what it is, boy. :biggrin:


----------



## big john o

osoobsessed said:


> guess it was the way he came across to more than a few in the thread...but it is what it is, boy. :biggrin:


I would get a little excited myself if I was getting ganged up on... and I'm just gonna assume it aint me your callin boy...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

big john o said:


> I would get a little excited myself if I was getting ganged up on... and I'm just gonna assume it aint me your callin boy...


no, the "boy" part was just funning around, think i might add that as my new sig. boy. :biggrin:


----------



## wampuscat

Nice buck!! Thanks for posting the pictures and congrats to the hunter.


----------



## justinsfa

Tri-State said:


> "Sooooooo.... whats you number?"
> 
> Don't have a number. Nobody has set the deer in front of me to put tape on nor has anyone posted an official B&C score sheet up here. Any number I throw out here at this point is as useful as all the other meaningless ones on here so far.


If you cant score the deer that isn't in front of you, how in the world can you say what it does and doesnt score? lol

Thats what gets me... your calling someone else wrong, but you don't have any clue what is right in the first place.... and as much as you value your own opinion, you wont post it up.

Trust in yourself Daniel-son... post it up.


----------



## Redfishr

I say 221..


----------



## justinsfa

Redfishr said:


> I say 221..


GAH!!! What are you smoking!!!

Blah blah blah.... Gods gift to deer scoring.... blah blah blah... chimp peters.... blah blah blah

lol


----------



## troutslayer

Man...yall sure know how to hyjack a thread.......

great deer....he will score exactly

















































alot.............................
jus sayin


----------



## chadchilders

Reading all these Comments have got me laughing.. Im not sure if its Jealousy because you didnt shoot the deer or what. All i do know is that this deer was harvested from the Lazy M Ranch in Shepherd Texas. This ranch has some remarkable deer on it. I worked there all through High School and saw tons of deer that you would have sworn came from a high fence ranch. This Deer is The biggest I have Seen So far. Great Deer Buddy!


----------



## Main Frame 8

Only took 11 posts to make it to camp. Nice.


Great Buck!!!


----------



## justinsfa

Main Frame 8 said:


> Only took 11 posts to make it to camp. Nice.
> 
> Great Buck!!!


Gah! He got banned for that????? Surely it had to be something else.... I thought the whole banter was pretty tame compared to other discussions on here.

Oh well..... 200+ it is.... lol


----------



## spurgersalty

justinsfa said:


> Gah! He got banned for that????? Surely it had to be something else.... I thought the whole banter was pretty tame compared to other discussions on here.
> 
> Oh well..... 200+ it is.... lol


Glad I stayed outta this one
Don't toe the line with TH


----------



## Jbs8307

wow what a d!ck....... thats a very nice buck and east texas is more than capable of producing one like that.


----------



## willydavenport

Awesome buck! I think the one thing that we can ALL agree on is that tri-state's probably not mounting this one.


----------



## Bukkskin

Heck of a deer, and I think he is well over 200.


----------



## spurgersalty

Bukkskin said:


> Heck of a deer, and I think he is well over 200.


see greenie:rotfl:


----------



## Bukkskin

spurgersalty said:


> see greenie:rotfl:


See yer greenie.:biggrin:


----------



## Texas Roach

The buck is legit. A close friend of mine knows some history on the deer and the hunter. Our biologist also knows the complete details. Our East Texas lease has been knocking on 200" for several years and it will happen soon. A 200" buck is East Texas these days can happen, we are killing 150's on a regular basis the last few years and it's getting better by the year. -Roach


----------



## TXNavalOperator

Texas Roach said:


> The buck is legit. A close friend of mine knows some history on the deer and the hunter. Our biologist also knows the complete details. Our East Texas lease has been knocking on 200" for several years and it will happen soon. A 200" buck is East Texas these days can happen, we are killing 150's on a regular basis the last few years and it's getting better by the year. -Roach


Thanks Roach. Maybe I did not go about the right way of asking. I was just wondering if the story was legit or not.


----------



## Redfishr

Ive seen sheds of 200 inch deer in east texas.....problem is, they're dieing of old age not bullets or arrows.
I saw one on video one time. Guy filmed it for 20 minutes as he was tagged out.
We or nobody else ever saw that deer again..........It was a monster well over 220.
This was over 20 years ago.
They've been there for decades.


----------



## wet dreams

Redfishr said:


> Ive seen sheds of 200 inch deer in east texas.....problem is, they're dieing of old age not bullets or arrows.
> I saw one on video one time. Guy filmed it for 20 minutes as he was tagged out.
> We or nobody else ever saw that deer again..........It was a monster well over 220.
> This was over 20 years ago.
> They've been there for decades.


Your exactly rite, the older the more nocturnal they become not to mention SMART....WW


----------



## huntrfish

A friend of mine is friends with the owner of this ranch. We got the picture just a couple of hours after it was killed. We were told that two brothers had this deer on camera and drew straws the night before to see which one got to hunt the spot first and this lucky man got it. I don't know of a high fence ranch anywhere around it, but I guess there could be. This ranch is right on the Trinity river and has a lot of very fertile bottom land. Give the east texas deer some age and they will grow just like deer anywhere else. They have had a waiting list to get on that ranch for years and are getting $4500 a person to hunt it. I bet that price just went up. Glad to see a deer like that come from east texas.


----------



## wet dreams

huntrfish said:


> A friend of mine is friends with the owner of this ranch. We got the picture just a couple of hours after it was killed. We were told that two brothers had this deer on camera and drew straws the night before to see which one got to hunt the spot first and this lucky man got it. I don't know of a high fence ranch anywhere around it, but I guess there could be. This ranch is right on the Trinity river and has a lot of very fertile bottom land. Give the east texas deer some age and they will grow just like deer anywhere else. They have had a waiting list to get on that ranch for years and are getting $4500 a person to hunt it. I bet that price just went up. Glad to see a deer like that come from east texas.


Did it come off of the Daniels place?? My cousin got a 150+ from some property next to them.....WW


----------



## Trouthunter

> Glad I stayed outta this one
> Don't toe the line with TH


Can't take credit for that one; that went way above me and I was out of town 

TH


----------



## willyp007

*200 + inch*

CONGRAT'S to you on a great buck and with a bow. There's not one person that would not have traded treestand's with you great buck and I'm jealous.


----------



## rm159

In


----------



## huntrfish

wet dreams said:


> Did it come off of the Daniels place?? My cousin got a 150+ from some property next to them.....WW


 No it came off the Lazy M.


----------



## huntrfish

It's right across the river from the Daniel's place, but on the north side of 787. They have 12000 acres with a lot of sloughs and ponds. Apparently really good habitat.


----------



## justinsfa

By the way folks, the story on that deer is on the front page of the Lone Star Outdoor News if you want to read a play by play....

P&Y Green Score of almost 240.


Although the allmighty Tri-State would still disagree I am sure....


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

justinsfa said:


> By the way folks, the story on that deer is on the front page of the Lone Star Outdoor News if you want to read a play by play....
> 
> P&Y Green Score of almost 240.
> 
> *Although the allmighty Tri-State would still disagree I am sure*....


:doowapsta i'm out of green, so there's a star.


----------



## 9121SS

The story is here to.

www.basecamptexas.com


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

That's an AWESOME buck!! Looks like he has a couple of giant "bloomin' onions" on his head. The fact that he was taken with a bow makes it even more special.


----------



## Bassman5119

huntrfish said:


> It's right across the river from the Daniel's place, but on the north side of 787. They have 12000 acres with a lot of sloughs and ponds. Apparently really good habitat.


If that were my buck, it would have been quoted as being shot in Uvalde. Don't know your lease detals, or if this is your property, but you better start saving for next years increase. Congrats on a B.A. buck and nice bow shot. I too am jealous. That, 1 over 13" law doesn't even matter at this point.


----------



## Texas Saltwater Cowboy

osoobsessed said:


> nobody said you couldn't comment, but do you always act like a DB with your replies here on 2cool or do you think you are the god of hunting....read what i posted again, but slowly, boy....slowly, don't hurt yourself playing with your crayons.
> 
> now you are just showing your true self....like i said before, act like a DB, be treated like one...
> 
> power of the internet, no info, few posts, come in like you are Monty Python and the Holy grail...good luck with the rabbit.


First off, the deer is incredible. Huge congraulations to the hunter!

Second, What better way to represent your taxidermy business than getting involed in an opinionated argument on the internet! The lack of respect displayed doesn't surprise me. Seen it in person and recieved it on 2cool as I am the ORIGINAL "boy". LOL


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Tri-State said:


> "True, had a feeling that might be it, but geez, come in here and sling it out, then you might want to think about potential customers, I for one won't be going."
> 
> *I can't comment on the size of some deer antlers for fear of loosing customers????????????????* How old are you boy?


Banned ... bummer, I should log in more often ... cause his fear of loosing customers should be based on his prices ... WOW ...


----------



## devil1824

Hitting up the hunting section hard! You gonna refresh all of them? lol.


----------



## fishin_magician

spotsndots said:


> I got this yesterday from my buddy: Killed yesterday in Sheperd. If it holds till drying. They have him at 236 and some change. Maybe a new low fence state record


If you ever look up doe with antlers you will see some pics of some big doe bucks, all their horns kind of look the same as well, this pic reminds me of when i saw a big doe buck


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

devil1824 said:


> Hitting up the hunting section hard! You gonna refresh all of them? lol.


Not as hard as I'm hitting the Scotch ...


----------



## justinsfa

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Not as hard as I'm hitting the Scotch ...


or Montrose


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

justinsfa said:


> or Montrose


I mean, there's just not enough hate crimes now days ... it's a dirty job, but someone has to do it ...


----------



## spurgersalty

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> I mean, there's just not enough hate crimes now days ... it's a dirty job, but someone has to do it ...


Spin Doctor, I bow down


----------



## justinsfa

Tri-State said:


> "That deer will hit 200 easy... most freak-racked deer may not be huge in height and width, but their mass measurements and random large quantity of tines really add up."
> 
> I want some of what your smoking. Out of his mass measurements only two will be larger than 4.5 inches. Does not appear to be a single tine over ten inches and his mainbeams look less than twenty inches. I am a certified scorer for TBGA and have seen and scored all types of deer. No way that deer breaks 200. Best thing it has going for it is brow tines.


Ahh mannnn... He is banned!!! Oh well... The scores are out and lets just say Mr. Tristate officially has no clue what he is talking about.

Gross 263 1/8
Net 253 3/8

Congratulations Mr. Deer Scorer of the year... you were 60 inches off...


----------



## AvianQuest

justinsfa said:


> Congratulations Mr. Deer Scorer of the year... you were 60 inches off...


Yet another travesty...










So a guy eats a 12" Subway three times a week and over a year he's getting screwed out of 13 feet!

So ladies, if the average guy is 6" and...


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

justinsfa said:


> Ahh mannnn... He is banned!!! Oh well... The scores are out and lets just say Mr. Tristate officially has no clue what he is talking about.
> 
> Gross 263 1/8
> Net 253 3/8
> 
> Congratulations Mr. Deer Scorer of the year... you were 60 inches off...


That is a big f'in deer. Awesome.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

With the management and the way the deer are slowly getting bigger. Do yall think Pope and young and BC will change their marks in the future?


----------



## Encinal

justinsfa said:


> Ahh mannnn... He is banned!!! Oh well... The scores are out and lets just say Mr. Tristate officially has no clue what he is talking about.
> 
> Gross 263 1/8
> Net 253 3/8
> 
> Congratulations Mr. Deer Scorer of the year... you were 60 inches off...


Wish I knew his scorer number.


----------



## spurgersalty

justinsfa said:


> Ahh mannnn... He is banned!!! Oh well... The scores are out and lets just say Mr. Tristate officially has no clue what he is talking about.
> 
> Gross 263 1/8
> Net 253 3/8
> 
> Congratulations Mr. Deer Scorer of the year... you were 60 inches off...


Let him know here
http://www.tri-statetaxidermy.com/index.htm


----------



## spurgersalty

Here's one that works [email protected]


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

spurgersalty said:


> Here's one that works [email protected]


hhhmmmm, "boy"....was he ever off, what was it, 60 inches...bet he hears that a lot. :rotfl:


----------

